# Alpine 3342 complete with Controller brein EQ



## AFS1987 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm selling a Alpine 3342 complete with Controller brein EQ Equalizer DSP Processor in good working condition
You can call me at (562)207-7727


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## MrbugzyLA (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm sure it's sold but if not get at me also looking for the ALPINE 180 eq. thanks!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

MrbugzyLA said:


> I'm sure it's sold but if not get at me also looking for the ALPINE 180 eq. thanks!


*I have 1 I would sell for the right price ...*


----------

